# Should There Be Shims Here?



## andy.alford.75 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nothing there when I took it apart. I had to make a bushing for the space between the pwr.feed and feed screw. 1st project on the lathe. I'm guessing someone has been here before. .. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 12, 2015)

I am in the process of getting a used one working for my mill, and I have seen those used to space out the dial so that it just clears when the handle is rotated

The gear must mesh with some play and shims are use there also.


----------



## timvercoe (Dec 12, 2015)

Not that I know anything about this actual application, but I would think that the gear mesh would be the thing that determines the spacing, thus there should be shims some where?

Tim


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 12, 2015)

When it's all together is there any play  or tightness? If its too loose it will wear on the top of the teeth. If its to tight it will wear deep in the gear . If its adjusted to midway on the gearing it will work for many years as long as there are no jam ups.


----------



## buddy3223 (Dec 12, 2015)

I installed a similar power drive on my clone.  I had to modify the gear to make it work with my machine.  I put a thin spacer and then used shims to set gear lash. You could also add shims to set gear blacklash but your shaft is set to use the shims on the back side of your gear as long as you can set blacklash with it. If you use shims be sure that they don't drag on the bearing on your shaft. I have installed several of these drives on various machines and all seem to be custom setups.  I found that once you get the blacklash set they are very quiet.  Good luck


----------



## andy.alford.75 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have had problems with it since brought it home. I can't tighten the handle nuts without binding up. I'll make some shims. Thanks for the quick replies. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 22, 2016)

Here is Servo's site that has some info on setting up the proper shims for the bevel gear and handle.  The M-2500-140 document is a basic installation instruction manual.  Also, they have available some shim packages that will help with the installation.

 http://servoproductsco.com/html/type_140_power_feed.html

Hope this helps
Chris


----------



## aliva (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes definitely shims are required for proper backlash


----------



## jmarkwolf (Mar 24, 2016)

I just installed an Align power feed on my Bridgeport, and yes there are shims that go there, at least for my Align.

It's tricky to know how many are required without trial and dis-assembly.

I've got some gear mesh noise I'm trying to get rid of, unsuccessfully, so far.

I checked a Servo on a new Bridgeport in the store the other day, and it is smooth and silent when manually turning the handle. Not so on my Align.


----------



## aliva (Mar 24, 2016)

You could apply Prussian Blue to one of the gears, assemble, rotate one revolution, disassemble and see where the blue was transferred to the other gear, this will indicated at what depth thee gears are meshing , add or remove shims as required to get a full depth of engagement


----------

